# Kurs "Occupy Music - Expanded Interpretation" @Universität der Künste Berlin | August



## SusiUdK (Apr 15, 2016)

*Kurs "Occupy Music - Expanded Interpretation" @Universität der Künste Berlin | August*

Liebe Musiker,
ich möchte euch auf einen spannenden Workshop im Rahmen der diesjährigen internationalen Berlin Summer University of the Arts an der Universität der Künste Berlin aufmerksam machen:

*„Occupy Music - Expanded Interpretation"*
Improvisations-Kurs mit dem Trio Berlin „Occupy Music"
01.08.2016 - 06.08.2016
Anmeldeschluss: 31.05.2016
Dozenten: Shirish Korde and Trio Berlin (Petra Woisetschläger, Jos Rinck, Udo Betz)

The objective of the course is to take away classically educated musicians' fear of improvising, and of free play; to enable them through the means of "expanded interpretation" to employ improvisation and creativity in the treatment of musical material. Composers will be introduced to possibilities for incorporating non-European instruments and styles.
http://www.summer-university.udk-berlin.de/?id=210


----------

